# 2008 Fondriest Framesets



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

I just got a call yesterday evening from an old teammate lettting me know that Fondriest will be available again here in the USA starting in 2008. That is really great news. In fact, I went to their website last evening and was happy find the entire 2008 line that will be available.

If anyone is interested in getting your hands on a 2008 frameset please let me know. I have all the contact information of the new Distribution Company that will be marketing the brand here in America. They are taking orders right now. As a disclaimer, I don't work for the company or have any affiliation with them. I am a long time fan and proud owner of a 2003 Domino Frameset. I am just passing along the information because I know that I have chatted with a few of you on PMB and we were all wondering what happened to the brand. I am just happy that its back. It looks like Maurizio Fondriest is determined to win back the marketshare he once had here in the USA.

I am trying to debate whether I want the new TF1 or TF2. They are both so nice looking to me. I am leaning towards the TF2 because of the cool seatpost that comes with the bike. But I will need to get the price first to see if I can even afford it. I remember when I bought my Domino that I sold two bikes I had to afford this one. 

I'm posting a picture of the frames I like. They come in a couple of color choices. Which one would you pick?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

No plastic for me, thanks.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

They look a bit like a Bianchi CTC. I bet they are really expensive.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

AlexCad5 said:


> They look a bit like a Bianchi CTC. I bet they are really expensive.


I think they will be pretty expensive especially with how weak the dollar is vs. the Euro right now. Our money buys so much less out in Europe nowadays.

I'll post the prices when I call this company later today. I'll contact them during my lunch break.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I like the top two, based mainly on the paint scheme.

But you know - CF frames are really starting to look a lot alike. That rainbow curvy top tube is the culprit. Yes, they all have little design details - integrated seatposts, bigger head tubes, flanges and flares - but from 20 yards it would be tough to pick one from another.

Which is too bad, because Fondriest isn't going to make a big mark in this market with an indistinguishable frame. 

I love my Top Level, it does everything well and the SAT paint job is ever so cool. But I think they lost it when they went crazy-carbon and now they're just adding more of the same to the mix. Too bad, because I think their geometry choices used to make for a special bike.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the curved top tube, I get flashback images of the Wicked Witch of the West screaming 'I'm melting, I'm melting!'. And we all know what happened to her.... 

Conversely, I like the FONDRIEST logo on the headtube and fork, cool. And I'm glad to hear he's back selling in North America, but I probably can't afford his frames anyway.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I like Fondriest geometry as well. The TF models with the curved top tubes don't really excite me, as Terry said, they would be hard to distinguish from all those other frames. I have a 2005 Domino Plus and a 2005 Carb Level Plus and both have the same geometry. They are my two favorite bikes to ride. The Carb Level Plus has the "Monumental SAT" finish which gets a lot of comments when people first see it. Glad to see they kept the Domino carbon frame in the lineup. Looks very similar to my 05 model.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses so far. 

I know that many riders had mixed feelings about the curved top tube when it came out. But after taking my friends Alero out for a ride, I was very impressed by the torsional and lateral stiffness as I really started to pump out the watts. The bike just felt more solid than my current ride. For me, it's not really so much the look of the bike that gets me to purchase one. It's more about how I feel when I'm on top if it.

My Fondriest has been the most trustworthy frame in my line-up. It is also the most comfortable ride I have when climbing and going long. I have enough personal experience with the brand to trust Maurizio's judgement for going with this new tubing style. Afterall, a bike does not make it to production until he gives the final OK. If it's good enough for a World Class Champion, it should do my tired old legs just fine.

Now - for what you have all been waiting for. I called up the company to get pricing for the 2008 line up. They gave me all the prices in EURO because they say it will be the new standard of charge because of the Dollar fluctuation (as I had already expected). They faxed me the RETAIL price list for complete bike prices and then the retail frame only prices because I am not a Dealer. I am not sure what the wholesale pricing will be for the actual shops. 

I will start with the frame/fork/headset prices in EURO:


TF1 = 1575
TF2 = 1275
RP3 = 915
TF1 DUO GRIFFE = 1425
TF1 DUO RP ROSSO = 1485
DOMINO = 855


OK. Now for the complete bikes. (I never buy a complete bike since I like to spec out my own components that best suit me) But here goes again in EURO:


TF1 DA = 5190
TF1 RECORD = 5190
TF2 DA = 4500
TF 2 RECORD = 4725
TF2 ULTEGRA = 2925
TF2 CENTAUR = 3037
RP3 ULTEGRA = 2085
RP3 CENTAUR = 2220
RP3 105 = 1905
RP3 VELOCE = 1935
CARBLEVEL ULTEGRA = 1485
CARBLEVEL 105 = 1320
CARBLEVEL TIAGRA = 1020
MEGAPLUS 105 = 825
MEGAPLUS XENON = 660
MEGAPLUS SORA = 597

Again, I repeat, this is all Retail Pricing and it is in EURO not Dollars, so you will need to convert the prices. They told me that Dealers will have the right to work the price for their individual markets. Also, the Carblevel and Megaplus frames can only be purchased as complete bikes. They also told me that those frames are made in Taiwan. I appreciated the honesty with the rep on the phone. 

For me, the individual framesets are in reach. I thought they would be closer to a Colnago type price. I am actually very pleasantly surprised by the prices.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I really shopped hard to get a Monumental SAT frame and came up just too late as P4 was closing them out. I watch eBay, hoping, hoping, hoping.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

terry b said:


> I really shopped hard to get a Monumental SAT frame and came up just too late as P4 was closing them out. I watch eBay, hoping, hoping, hoping.


Those were really nice frames back then. I wanted one too.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

master2129 said:


> Again, I repeat, this is all Retail Pricing and it is in EURO not Dollars, so you will need to convert the prices.


Multiply all prices by 1.44 based on today's conversion rate.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

terry b said:


> Multiply all prices by 1.44 based on today's conversion rate.


I saw that. I'm on the XE.com conversion website right now. The Fed Rate cut killed the dollar again. When will it end? Arghhh!

I miss the good ole' days when I could actually afford a nice European Frameset. Now I'm searching for pennies in between my sofa cushions to get them.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Still, 1300-2200 for a frame is not a killer.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

terry b said:


> Still, 1300-2200 for a frame is not a killer.


That's exactly what I said. I can actually still justify the cost. I will most likely go with the TF2 since its a tad more affordable than the TF1. Plus, the rep on the phone said that this one has a really nice supple ride. 

Now, for the really hard decision. Which bike is going to have to go up for sale now?


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*I was hyped for Fondriest*

after Terry showed his sooper light and cool aluminum frame. But when I went to the web site and looked at the 2008 models, I saw all carbon fiber. I'm sure its all cool, but it just doesn't spark me up. All these high zoot brands being just the same stuff coming from no-name factories in Taiwan & China seems so hollow to me. 

Its not that I don't think that great stuff can be made in Asia. I'd rather see the name of the factory on the frame than some company or athlete across the globe. I don't buy badge-engineered cars, so I'm not going to buy a badge-engineered frame either.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Sablotny said:


> after Terry showed his sooper light and cool aluminum frame. But when I went to the web site and looked at the 2008 models, I saw all carbon fiber. I'm sure its all cool, but it just doesn't spark me up. All these high zoot brands being just the same stuff coming from no-name factories in Taiwan & China seems so hollow to me.
> 
> Its not that I don't think that great stuff can be made in Asia. I'd rather see the name of the factory on the frame than some company or athlete across the globe. I don't buy badge-engineered cars, so I'm not going to buy a badge-engineered frame either.


I asked about this same thing. From what I was told on the phone ALL the framsets are still made in Italy by hand, with the exception of the Carblevel and Megaplus. 

Fondriest was big about making sure his stuff was Italian made. It appears that for the high end spectrum of his line, nothing has changed. Only the low-end ALU frames appeat to have been outsourced.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*My pictures [just] loaded*

and I saw Terry's post with all the curvy top tube bikes. 

Ouch.

I ordered my Colnago Dream HP in 2006 and it showed up as an '07 HX with curvy seat stays. Its nice and all, but I think my next frame will be a cool, metal one coming from a small shop... a local one like Sycip, Soulcraft or Kimo Tanaka


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Sablotny said:


> and I saw Terry's post with all the curvy top tube bikes.
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> I ordered my Colnago Dream HP in 2006 and it showed up as an '07 HX with curvy seat stays. Its nice and all, but I think my next frame will be a cool, metal one coming from a small shop... a local one like Sycip, Soulcraft or Kimo Tanaka


Every man to his own.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I got lucky and found mine on ebay about 8 months ago when Cobblestone Bikes from VA was getting rid of their last NOS Fondriest frames. I knew that they had been a Fondriest dealer since my Domino Plus came without a seatpost and they hooked me up with one. I think I paid about $630 for it.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

master2129 said:


> I saw that. I'm on the XE.com conversion website right now. The Fed Rate cut killed the dollar again. When will it end? Arghhh!


 It will end when it goes to zero value. Just like the Continental and Greenback already did in US history, or countless others elsewhere in this century.

I've been wondering when European and Asian manufacturers would start demanding payment in some other currency. Not that they aren't all losing value versus real goods; they're just being stupid with a little less enthusiasm than the US.


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*Prices*

*Are those Prices are buying them in Italy or here in the States?*
Transportation and Tax will be another killer.
You will have to buy a big bulk to make it worth it.

Euro sucks and I am suffering too because I am trying to make an investment too.
When I left Italy the rate was 1.236 intead of 1.446 that is now.

Italian Taxes are one of the most expensive ones...
I hate that too.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Spezzoto said:


> *Are those Prices are buying them in Italy or here in the States?*
> Transportation and Tax will be another killer.
> You will have to buy a big bulk to make it worth it.
> 
> ...


The prices I received were LANDED PRICES. Meaning the bikes are here on US Soil already. Cleared with Customs and Duty Taxes already paid by the Importer. So it's even a better deal now that you point this out.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

You got to wonder with Terry's comparison wether all those frame are just being pumped out on conveyor belts from the same Taiwanese factory..


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

That's a lot of ugly for $1300-$2200.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> That's a lot of ugly for $1300-$2200.


You want to see ugly? Click his Avatar next to his screen name and check out that yellow airplane he proudly displays. Need I say more?:thumbsup:


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

TiDreaming said:


> You got to wonder with Terry's comparison wether all those frame are just being pumped out on conveyor belts from the same Taiwanese factory..


Most of the frames Terry displayed are made in Italy with the exception of the Specialized Tarmac and others I may not be aware of. They are built using the latest tubing available in the region. When you're working with the same tubing, the artistry of each manufacturer is expressed in two ways: First, how that tubing is worked to form a Monocoque Asset. Second, how the Frameset is finished. Of course each frameset has different manufacturer specific variances for tube wall thickness and engineering variables that affect handling and stiffness. 

Although books tend to look the same when I walk into a Library, some sections tend to give me more of what I am looking for than others. As the old adage states: "You can never really judge a book by its cover." I believe this statement stands true for any specific brand of frameset on the open market. Every rider will be attracted to traits that best suit their personal riding and racing style. For this reason, I am so glad that there are a wide array of choices available today.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

"CLX is Colnago’s top of Made in Taiwan carbon fiber model" from Colnagos official site.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*I may have to look at another Fondriest...*

I have an '02 Carb Level w/ DA9 and it is still my favorite ride.* I also have an '05 Colnago Mix w/ Veloce 10, an '06 Kestrel Talon w/ Ult10, and used to have an '01 Klein Quantum Race.* The Klein came a close 2nd but unfortunately it met its demise with the garage!* Ooops.* The Fondy climbs the best, descends the best, and just feels RIGHT!!!* I am currently searching for another bike- my ultimate ride, no expenses spared.* The list of possibilites are the Time VXR Proteam, the Look 585 Ultra, Bianchi 928 SL, Bianchi DucatiCorse XR, Colnago Extreme C, Parlee or Serotta.* I want a sub 1000 gm frame.** Do you know how much the TF1 and TF2 weigh?* Thanks.**


----------



## Bruce Carnevale (Nov 1, 2007)

*Fondriest Pricing*

Are you absolutely sure about those prices? Do you all realize or remember the old TF1s cost more than 4,000 Euros for the frame and fork alone! I know, I have one (but got a good deal on it https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/smile.gif
). I cannot understand that he would drop his prices THAT much.

Or has the quality dropped drastically? Can't imagine that either.


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

One of my favorite steel bikes is the Status Carb, haven't realy gotten excited about anything Fondriest has made since, maybe because they haven't made anymore steel bikes . 
btw I'm having to part with it, drop me a PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*xstatus*

i've been raving abou that frame all summer, as i just started riding it. its the best frame ive ever ridden, amongst many.
what size is yours? condition? fork tube length?


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

sz 58, used but in good conditon with normal amount of minor chips, can't recall the steerer tube length but I think I got ca. 1.5 - 2 cm spacers on there.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Ride-Fly said:


> I have an '02 Carb Level w/ DA9 and it is still my favorite ride.* I also have an '05 Colnago Mix w/ Veloce 10, an '06 Kestrel Talon w/ Ult10, and used to have an '01 Klein Quantum Race.* The Klein came a close 2nd but unfortunately it met its demise with the garage!* Ooops.* The Fondy climbs the best, descends the best, and just feels RIGHT!!!* I am currently searching for another bike- my ultimate ride, no expenses spared.* The list of possibilites are the Time VXR Proteam, the Look 585 Ultra, Bianchi 928 SL, Bianchi DucatiCorse XR, Colnago Extreme C, Parlee or Serotta.* I want a sub 1000 gm frame.** Do you know how much the TF1 and TF2 weigh?* Thanks.**


The PDF catalog the rep sent me says the TF1 is 970 grams for a medium and TF2 is 1050 grams for a medium. I hope this information helps with your decision.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bruce Carnevale said:


> Are you absolutely sure about those prices? Do you all realize or remember the old TF1s cost more than 4,000 Euros for the frame and fork alone! I know, I have one (but got a good deal on it https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/smile.gif
> ). I cannot understand that he would drop his prices THAT much.
> 
> Or has the quality dropped drastically? Can't imagine that either.


Bruce I think the price drop is due to simple materials cost and availability of it. Back then Carbon was such a new material that anything built with it was considered "creme de la creme" and therefore commanded luxury type pricing. The prices are better because there is more efficient production processes of the carbon tubing today which I am sure has driven down the cost drastically. I personally was very surprised by the reasonable pricing the rep sent me. For this reason, I am probably going to get a TF2 for 2008 to train on. The rep did say that the aggressive pricing was 'introductory" and could go up any time.

Once I get an actual frameset from them will determine the actual quality once I build it up and ride it for a period of time. But knowing Fondriest's Quality of his past frames, it would lead me to believe that these frames are no less sensational and high quality than before.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Since 2001, the Fondriest Composite facility in Imola, Italy have been manufacturing their own carbon fiber frames http://www.fondriestbici.com/pubblicazione/tutto.htm (read #7 from site). Fondriest started using carbon fiber with the help of the Minardi Formula1 racing team (who were located right next door). Minardi even contributed to the design of some frames. Even after being acquired by Torpado, Fondriest still continued to produce their own frames up through this year. I'll ask them if anything has changed for 2008 as I should be going to the EICMA bike show in Milan next week. I am a Fondriest owner and am a big fan of his older geometry as well. I'm looking forward to seeing their new frames up close to see if they say anything to me like my '05 Carb Level Plus EVO SAT does...I think Fondriest was one of the best when it came to aluminium and liked how he used to get creative with the graphics!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I haven't looked closely yet, but are steel framesets a thing of the past with Fondriest? 
I'm curious as to why there are so few shaped, tigged Deda 16.5 steel frames out there anymore, even with other Itanian brands. Its such awesome material, with the epitomy of what a road bike should feel like and handle. CF is undeniably legit with weight and stiffness etc, but I feel the artisan nature of handmade steel is what gets my juices flowing. 
I'd like more steel choices.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

jhamlin38 said:


> I haven't looked closely yet, but are steel framesets a thing of the past with Fondriest?
> I'm curious as to why there are so few shaped, tigged Deda 16.5 steel frames out there anymore, even with other Itanian brands. Its such awesome material, with the epitomy of what a road bike should feel like and handle. CF is undeniably legit with weight and stiffness etc, but I feel the artisan nature of handmade steel is what gets my juices flowing.
> I'd like more steel choices.


The one company in Italy that I know still works and builds great steel framesets is SOMEC. They make an Iron and Mito framset by hand just like true artisians should. It's worth a look.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

The U.S. dollar is at an all-time low versus most of other currencies. I thought in my lifetime I would never see the Canadian dollar equal the U.S. dollar - but it happened this summer. Damn Greenspan! Although Dubya did not help with a tax cut for almost all millionaires when there was a war going on (still). That was the reason his father did not occupy Baghdad.

Other Europeans I talked to are still mad about the Euro - everything in Europe costs more, from 10 to 20 percent... versus the national currency. That's not including inflation. Basically, the Euro is virtually the Deustchemark.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

These frames are an abomination.

I look forward to seeing them on the road so my Top Level can run over them.

Seriously though, my P4 is over 4 years old and I think it looks much nicer than those.

The curvy stuff is way lame. All those bikes look the same.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Also Wilier*

Add Wilier 


terry b said:


> I like the top two, based mainly on the paint scheme.
> 
> But you know - CF frames are really starting to look a lot alike. That rainbow curvy top tube is the culprit. Yes, they all have little design details - integrated seatposts, bigger head tubes, flanges and flares - but from 20 yards it would be tough to pick one from another.
> 
> ...


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

Admittedly, I thought the same when I first saw a curved top tube (along the same lines as what Lance had said regarding sloping top tubes "they looked like girl's frames"). But ever since I purchased a track bike with the hunchback top tube I have become a convert and look forward to having a frame on the road with a "hunchback top tube." 

With my track frame some of the perks that I noticed were:
1. Much better clearance for my knees when grinding/spinning in the saddle (I ride knock kneed). 
2. I think the design rational was that it also increase front end stifness in the lateral plane without promoting that "aluminum like" ride that can come with a stiff frame.
3. Serves as sort of a "leaf spring" when encountering larger road imperfections. 

I too am very interested in the TF2 so if there is a real price available I would be very interested in purchasing as well. 

Dan 
ps. I am thinking the hunched top tube may have originated from my track bike's design which has been around for almost 15 years. See attached picture:


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

hppy4u said:


> Admittedly, I thought the same when I first saw a curved top tube (along the same lines as what Lance had said regarding sloping top tubes "they looked like girl's frames"). But ever since I purchased a track bike with the hunchback top tube I have become a convert and look forward to having a frame on the road with a "hunchback top tube."
> 
> With my track frame some of the perks that I noticed were:
> 1. Much better clearance for my knees when grinding/spinning in the saddle (I ride knock kneed).
> ...


The price that I posted earlier are the REAL PRICES that I was sent when I called to inquire if the rumor was true. I actually put in an order for my TF2 yesterday. I ended up getting the White Frame Color because I am going to build it with the new SRAM Red Group. I think it will really look great with all Red and Black accents.

You can call the company yourself and place your order. My frame will not be availble until January 2008. But at least my order is in and it will be in production soon. The TF2 is still handmade in Italy and their build queue is growing fast. I was told that I was the 23rd American to order a Frameset in the past 2 weeks. I was told that the Canadians are beating us with over 70+ orders already. It sounds like Fondriest is going to make a strong comeback in North America. There are lots of US fans out there that can't wait to build their new rides. I am definitely one of them. Good Luck! Post your new build next year and I will do the same. Now if I could just decide on a wheelset! :thumbsup:


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Beauty is in the eye...Some say the curvy frame is lame and many frames being produced all look the same. Point taken, but most frames look like some other frame. To me from 20 yards, a LOOK 585, TIME VXRS and a Parlee Z3 all look the same. Most titanium frames for that matter. I don't think Fondriests' design choice will hinder his chances in the market. I do believe if he produces in Italy, uses quality material, has a good strength to weight ratio and adds a good price tag, then he could have a winner. Isn't it about the price and performance of the bike for most? I say give them a little time to see how their new frames perform before putting the product aside, but if you happen to buy for looks, then...


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

kyler2001 said:


> Beauty is in the eye...Some say the curvy frame is lame and many frames being produced all look the same. Point taken, but most frames look like some other frame. To me from 20 yards, a LOOK 585, TIME VXRS and a Parlee Z3 all look the same as well. Most titanium frames for that matter. I don't think Fondriests' design choice will hinder his chances in the market. I do believe if he produces in Italy, uses quality material, has a good strength to weight ratio and adds a good price tag, then he could have a winner. Isn't it about the price and performance of the bike for most? I say give them a little time to see how their new frames perform before putting the product down, but if you happen to buy for looks, then...


Kyler I couldn't agree more. I think that each rider must find what suits them best. For me I have been a long time fan of Fondriest and can attest to the craftsmanship and ride quality of his frames. I am really excited about the TF2 I recently ordered. Will it live up to its heritage of years past? Only time will tell. But I for one will form my personal opinion first before I say anything bad about something. I'm cautiously optomistic. Cheers!


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

hppy4u said:


> ps. I am thinking the hunched top tube may have originated from my track bike's design which has been around for almost 15 years. See attached picture:


Offspring?


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

kyler2001 said:


> Offspring?


Wow!!! That frame just looks wicked beautiful. Is that a 2008 model? I have not really looked at Carrera in a while. It might be worth a peak.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Congrats master2129, I'm happy to see you ordered a Fondriest, another excellent Italian frame brand. Definitely open up a new thread with lots of photos when you build it up.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

keppler said:


> Congrats master2129, I'm happy to see you ordered a Fondriest, another excellent Italian frame brand. Definitely open up a new thread with lots of photos when you build it up.


I definitely plan to. I wish I could get the frame earlier but it appears that I am in a long line. I look at it as a blessing because it will take a while for me to get my hands on a SRAM Red group with my required specs. Is patience really a virtue? I must be so non-virtuous. Thanks Keppler. Get a TF1 and we can post pictures of both bikes after they are built up. Cheers!


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*Euro*

I know we touch this already but everyday I look at the excange rate is getting worst. I remember been in Italy a year ago and the Euro been stable for at leat a month. Now it look like it goes up every two days a point. I worry because I order my stuffs and pay cash to my friend after exchanging the money. Does anybody have a suggestion? Is this trend going to continue? Master I hope you pay for your Fondriest already before you get surprise how much you will pay for it.

I need somebody with a lot of knowlege in Economics to tell me what to expect in 6 month to a year from now. Like somebody told me is not the Euro that is getting stronger is the dollar that is loosing value. I know that all the other brands like Look from France and Ridley from Belgium are in the same boat of the Italian brands.

I am sure that the American brands like Cannondale, Trek and litespeed are happy...

Any advise.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

kyler2001 said:


> Offspring?


Can't decide whether it's Wow or not. Looks super fast though. Will the seatpost hold over bad bumps? I know Carrera make super nice bikes (that cost big dollars).


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Spezzoto said:


> I know we touch this already but everyday I look at the excange rate is getting worst. I remember been in Italy a year ago and the Euro been stable for at leat a month. Now it look like it goes up every two days a point. I worry because I order my stuffs and pay cash to my friend after exchanging the money. Does anybody have a suggestion? Is this trend going to continue? Master I hope you pay for your Fondriest already before you get surprise how much you will pay for it.
> 
> I need somebody with a lot of knowlege in Economics to tell me what to expect in 6 month to a year from now. Like somebody told me is not the Euro that is getting stronger is the dollar that is loosing value. I know that all the other brands like Look from France and Ridley from Belgium are in the same boat of the Italian brands.
> 
> ...


Spezz I paid for my frame in full. Who knows where the Dollar will be in relation to the Euro by next January? All I can say is that I don't foresee any immediate relief any time soon. If Crude Oil demand continues to climb and the Credit/Mortgage Crisis continues to increase we could very well see the Dollar trading at a quarter of its current value. 

I do believe that American Companies exporting goods across the pond will have a stellar year in 2008 if the Dollar remains weak. But companies who import from Europe will need to be aggressive with their price points and possibly take less of margin in exchange for volume to offset the rising import costs. 

I truly believe that despite everything I got a good deal on my TF2 from Ital-Exports. All I can say is that I paid my money and if the Dollar weakens and their costs rise, then I got an even better deal than I had previously thought. That is how I see it. In fact, with all the crazy guys and gals out there who continue to feed their European Frame Fetish like we do, I don't think it will really hurt business that much. We'll just be paying a little more for a sport we're crazy about. That's my 2 cents on this issue.


----------



## PezTech (Nov 6, 2007)

master2129 said:


> Wow!!! That frame just looks wicked beautiful. Is that a 2008 model? I have not really looked at Carrera in a while. It might be worth a peak.



Yes, new for 08'






















But back to Fondriest,

I know the last 2 times Fondriest have folded that I took more than a couple of emails from people asking how to resolve problems...

First they took the line to Fondriest Direct and that had folks that had prior purchases asking.

Then Fondriest Direct folded and a few folks had finish issues (clearcoat) and a few other things. Nothing that every manufacturer doesn't deal withnow and again...


Who's handling them this time?

Unless the new folks have a long standing history of success with a leading product (CYCLING) and have the financial stability to bring the brand back around and service it. I would be a little cautious in placing faith and dollars with this rendition of Fondriest.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

PezTech said:


> Yes, new for 08'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool pictures. Thanks for posting them. 

I'm not too worried about this roll-out of Fondriest. I think that they have had time to reinvent themselves. They made a great product when P4 was selling them. I am anticipating a really stellar frameset for their debut. Once I get the frame in my hands I will be able to better inspect the quality. I have faith that my frameset will be exactly what I ordered. I just hope it rides as good, if not better, than my Domino does. I am optimistically hopeful. Cheers!


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

PezTech said:


> Yes, new for 08'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to answer who is handling the Fondriest Brand now? The company is called Torpado Cicli (SP?). They are the ones who purchased Fondriest.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

master2129 said:


> I forgot to answer who is handling the Fondriest Brand now? The company is called Torpado Cicli (SP?). They are the ones who purchased Fondriest.


I think PezTech was meaning who is going to back up Fondriest in country not Italy(although I could be wrong) and what credentials do they bring to the table. He mentions who will have the financial stability to bring back around and service Fondriest. He must mean America because Fondriest has never faded here in Italy. From what you stated, I guess Ital-Exports will handle Fondriest in North America (don't know anything about them yet). PezTech mentioned Fondriest Direct, but I was under the impression that they just dealt with Australian customers (or those who purchase frames from Australia) and the P4 Carbon Group (now extinct) dealt with North America.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

kyler2001 said:


> I think PezTech was meaning who is going to back up Fondriest in country not Italy(although I could be wrong) and what credentials do they bring to the table. He mentions who will have the financial stability to bring back around and service Fondriest. He must mean America because Fondriest has never faded here in Italy. From what you stated, I guess Ital-Exports will handle Fondriest in North America (don't know anything about them yet). PezTech mentioned Fondriest Direct, but I was under the impression that they just dealt with Australian customers (or those who purchase frames from Australia) and the P4 Carbon Group (now extinct) dealt with North America.


It was explained to me that Ital-Exports in Canada is going to handle the North American Dealers and Customers. Ultimately, Torpado will be handling the warranty issues, if any, thru Ital-Exports. Torpado is HUGE in Italy. They manufacture over 10,000+ low end bikes a year which are distributed all over Europe. Super deep pockets I would imagine. I think they can handle it.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't decide if that Carrera is one of the best looking bikes I've ever seen, or one of the ugliest.....

Seriously, I flip flop everytime I look at it. Good thing, I probably can't afford it anyway.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

master2129 said:


> It was explained to me that Ital-Exports in Canada is going to handle the North American Dealers and Customers. Ultimately, Torpado will be handling the warranty issues, if any, thru Ital-Exports. Torpado is HUGE in Italy. They manufacture over 10,000+ low end bikes a year which are distributed all over Europe. Super deep pockets I would imagine. I think they can handle it.


Naturally, the company that produces the frames (Torpado) will ultimately be the ones to replace the frame (through an importer). Again, I think the question being raised is not who is Torpado (many know they have a long history with both pro and recreational bikes since 1895) but rather "who are Ital-Exports"? Are they a here today gone tomorrow business? Do they have any history in the cycling business. How many employees? Are they an inexperienced company that will get overwellmed easily with orders, replacements, shipping, etc.? This will leave Fondriest owners without an English speaking middle person to handle issues and thus leave the owners to deal directly with an Italian speaking company many miles away which=headache. It's not if Fondriest will be around in the future (they have been producing frames every year since 1991 as far as I know...at least for Italians) but will Ital-Exports be? Seeing what happened with the last US importer and their problems, you would think Fondriest/Torpado would make sure they were dealing with a capable company. It would be nice to know a little more about them however.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

kyler2001 said:


> Naturally, the company that produces the frames (Torpado) will ultimately be the ones to replace the frame (through an importer). Again, I think the question being raised is not who is Torpado (many know they have a long history with both pro and recreational bikes since 1895) but rather "who are Ital-Exports"? Are they a here today gone tomorrow business? Do they have any history in the cycling business. How many employees? Are they an inexperienced company that will get overwellmed easily with orders, replacements, shipping, etc.? This will leave Fondriest owners without an English speaking middle person to handle issues and thus leave the owners to deal directly with an Italian speaking company many miles away which=headache. It's not if Fondriest will be around in the future (they have been producing frames every year since 1991 as far as I know...at least for Italians) but will Ital-Exports be? Seeing what happened with the last US importer and their problems, you would think Fondriest/Torpado would make sure they were dealing with a capable company. It would be nice to know a little more about them however.


Kyler I called and asked for more information about their company. They are owned by a large Bicycle Distribution entity in Italy call Cicli Espera SRL that has satellite offices in the UK, Spain, Canada, Germany and Australia. They are a $53 million company according to the rep on the phone. They appear to be quite global which would explain why Fondriest is working with them. Good choice given the established markets they are in. Over 250+ employees is what I was told. It made me feel like they had things way under control globally for the re-launch of Fondriest in 2008. Warranty issues will be handled by each office individually for the regional market. We would be dealing with the Canada Office initially. The rep told me that they are opening an office in the USA in Texas in 2008 for customer service and warranty presence to assist the Canadian Office. It appears that they are taking this re-launch seriously. It gives me peace of mind that my new purchase will be backed up if needed. Cheers!


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Did they say where in Canada the office is?


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

keppler said:


> Did they say where in Canada the office is?


Quebec.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

master2129 said:


> Kyler I called and asked for more information about their company. They are owned by a large Bicycle Distribution entity in Italy call Cicli Espera SRL that has satellite offices in the UK, Spain, Canada, Germany and Australia. They are a $53 million company according to the rep on the phone. They appear to be quite global which would explain why Fondriest is working with them. Good choice given the established markets they are in. Over 250+ employees is what I was told. It made me feel like they had things way under control globally for the re-launch of Fondriest in 2008. Warranty issues will be handled by each office individually for the regional market. We would be dealing with the Canada Office initially. The rep told me that they are opening an office in the USA in Texas in 2008 for customer service and warranty presence to assist the Canadian Office. It appears that they are taking this re-launch seriously. It gives me peace of mind that my new purchase will be backed up if needed. Cheers!


I'm sure you mean Cicli Esperia (not that far from me actually). They also have their own line of bikeshttp://www.cicliesperia.it/collezione_08/collezione_08.htm (nothing that special) and do have a lot of global experience when it comes to logistics. I think they are more than capable of handling things.

http://www.cicliesperia.it/secondfr.asp?menu=1 
http://www.cicliesperia.it/company_en.asp


----------



## dondias (Dec 26, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but there is little information available on Fondriest bicycles. I have an opportunity to replace a damaged Bianchi 928L with a 2007 Fondriest RP3 Duo. I heard that it is a good CF frame with a stiff rear triangle, good for climbing. My LBS apparently carries some of these bikes in Australia and is pushing to replace the damaged 928L (2005 model) with this frame. Any experience from riders regarding the Duo frame. I also note that the 2008 Fondriest models do appear to be like the 2007 C2C Bianchi frames (curved top bar). I understand that Fondriest frames are higher end frames, although the 2008 seems to be a dramatic change from the former Fondriest style. If you have any thoughts or other reviews handy, I would appreciate feedback.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Lets just make this a fondriest specific thread.
here is my pride and joy. nice and tight rear end. just like i like 'em. (hehehe) 
plan on getting force, or centaur ut compact crankset, lighter stem, round profile bars, and perhaps easton fork. i may be able to get another 2 pounds off it. this is the best fitting, most comfortable, snappy, best accellerating, climbing frame I've ever had. 
<a href="https://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/jhamlin38/?action=view&current=100_0209.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/jhamlin38/100_0209.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## dondias (Dec 26, 2007)

*Another Fondriest 2007 RP Duo*

View attachment 113384
View attachment 113380


The black bike is a beaut colour - great paint job. This is my recent replacement for my crashed Bianchi 928 - Not quite celeste, but a great look and ride.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

I really like that frame...Last year when I was looking for a carbon frame, the '07 RP DUO was on my list. I went with Cervelo but I always second guess my decision (especially after seeing this years white TF1). I'm sure you'll love it.

BTW...Fondriest has a new look for the web site. They went away from the sad music to some annoying "noise" that is looped. At least the information is finally up to date and there is news of Fondriest sponsoring a Swiss (mostly Italian riders though) pro conti team for 2008 http://www.ngc-otc.com/.


----------



## dondias (Dec 26, 2007)

*Fondriest Sponsorship*

Thanks for the link. Three of our club riders enjoy the Cervelo models. I have moved off Bianchi model 928 after I damaged two frames in vehicle incidents. Hope luck stays with me with this Fondriest frame. It may be a while before we see Fondriest with a major team, but good to see them in production with fine looking bikes. I suppose you can pick up sponsor cycle clothing with UCI Continental Pro teams such as NGC only locally in Europe. Is there a link to order minor team jerseys outside Europe?


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Fondriest vs Fondriest!*

Realise that this is an old thread, but couldn't help notice the difference in these two photos. 

The first is the Fondriest TF1 being ridden by the NGC team. The second is the current model TF1 from the Fondriest site. 

Completely different bikes .. so which is the REAL Fondriest!

B


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

It looks like the first one is an older model TF1 (exactly which year I don't know).


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

bing181 said:


> Completely different bikes .. so which is the REAL Fondriest!


Uhm, they're both real. Oh, wait is this one of those questions where someone just wants to point out they're pining for the ol' salad days?


----------



## ghostzapper2007 (May 22, 2007)

Fugly


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

srf said:


> It looks like the first one is an older model TF1 (exactly which year I don't know).


Yes, that's what I would have said as well. But it begs the question .. who is actually still making these "older" TF1's, especially as the "new" Fondriests would appear to be made in Asia. 

And of course .. where can we get one!

B


----------



## raymondlim (Mar 10, 2008)

*fondriest*



master2129 said:


> I just got a call yesterday evening from an old teammate lettting me know that Fondriest will be available again here in the USA starting in 2008. That is really great news. In fact, I went to their website last evening and was happy find the entire 2008 line that will be available.
> 
> If anyone is interested in getting your hands on a 2008 frameset please let me know. I have all the contact information of the new Distribution Company that will be marketing the brand here in America. They are taking orders right now. As a disclaimer, I don't work for the company or have any affiliation with them. I am a long time fan and proud owner of a 2003 Domino Frameset. I am just passing along the information because I know that I have chatted with a few of you on PMB and we were all wondering what happened to the brand. I am just happy that its back. It looks like Maurizio Fondriest is determined to win back the marketshare he once had here in the USA.
> 
> ...


hello, im interested in the TF2 oro, do you have a contact in the USA? can you send it to me?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

It is basically a generic asian carbon frame badged with 'Fondriest'.

Rip off.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

the_rydster said:


> It is basically a generic asian carbon frame badged with 'Fondriest'.
> 
> Rip off.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

the_rydster said:


> It is basically a generic asian carbon frame badged with 'Fondriest'.
> 
> Rip off.


The TF2 generic? What other frames are being re-badged that look like the TF2? I think the integrated seatpost clamp and the rear stay is a big give away that it has some uniqueness to it. My Cervélo R3 is made in Asia but I wouldn't call it generic. A lot of time and money went in to the R3's design and then the manufacturing was outsourced to Asia with Cervélo overseeing quality control...The design of the TF2 was done in house and the end result is a frame that is far from "generic". 

So, if it was designed in Italy with Maurizio's help...how could it be called generic? Or, are you saying made on Italian soil=special and made on Asian soil=generic? I don't think so because I've seen plenty of frames from lesser known makers come out of Italy and they are so basic with nothing original to them at all. About 20 Italian companies buy the same frame from an Italian frame producer and just put their own logo on them. No research and development, no design department, etc. Fondriest has all these things and in my eyes, they do not have a generic frame.


----------



## raymondlim (Mar 10, 2008)

*fondriest*



kyler2001 said:


> The TF2 generic? What other frames are being re-badged that look like the TF2? I think the integrated seatpost clamp and the rear stay is a big give away that it has some uniqueness to it. My Cervélo R3 is made in Asia but I wouldn't call it generic. A lot of time and money went in to the R3's design and then the manufacturing was outsourced to Asia with Cervélo overseeing quality control...The design of the TF2 was done in house and the end result is a frame that is far from "generic".
> 
> So, if it was designed in Italy with Maurizio's help...how could it be called generic? Or, are you saying made on Italian soil=special and made on Asian soil=generic? I don't think so because I've seen plenty of frames from lesser known makers come out of Italy and they are so basic with nothing original to them at all. About 20 Italian companies buy the same frame from an Italian frame producer and just put their own logo on them. No research and development, no design department, etc. Fondriest has all these things and in my eyes, they do not have a generic frame.


Hello , do you know who is distributing the Fondriest frames in the USA? or anywhere in the world? can you give me details on where to purchase them?


----------



## raymondlim (Mar 10, 2008)

hello, do you have any website in Europe that sells the Fondriest mail order?


----------



## raymondlim (Mar 10, 2008)

*fondriest*



kyler2001 said:


> The TF2 generic? What other frames are being re-badged that look like the TF2? I think the integrated seatpost clamp and the rear stay is a big give away that it has some uniqueness to it. My Cervélo R3 is made in Asia but I wouldn't call it generic. A lot of time and money went in to the R3's design and then the manufacturing was outsourced to Asia with Cervélo overseeing quality control...The design of the TF2 was done in house and the end result is a frame that is far from "generic".
> 
> So, if it was designed in Italy with Maurizio's help...how could it be called generic? Or, are you saying made on Italian soil=special and made on Asian soil=generic? I don't think so because I've seen plenty of frames from lesser known makers come out of Italy and they are so basic with nothing original to them at all. About 20 Italian companies buy the same frame from an Italian frame producer and just put their own logo on them. No research and development, no design department, etc. Fondriest has all these things and in my eyes, they do not have a generic frame.


do you have any contact number or website or email in Europe who sells the TF1 and [email protected] Fo ndriest?


----------



## raymondlim (Mar 10, 2008)

*velovie*

does anybody knows where is Velovie made? he frame is cheap tho , so thats why im asking:aureola:


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

raymondlim said:


> Hello , do you know who is distributing the Fondriest frames in the USA? or anywhere in the world? can you give me details on where to purchase them?


Outside of Italy, I believe Cicli Esperia is handeling the distribution. Give them a try to get the contact info for the North American supplier http://www.cicliesperia.it/contacts_en.asp. Somebody mentioned earlier that Ital-Exports in Quebec, Canada handles the US but you can get in touch with Cicli Esperia for the number I guess. Or contact Fondriest directly [email protected] +39 0426317511

Try and see if these guys will ship to you...http://www.ciclispano.com/PagTelaiFon.html


----------



## raymondlim (Mar 10, 2008)

*fondriest*



kyler2001 said:


> Outside of Italy, I believe Cicli Esperia is handeling the distribution. Give them a try to get the contact info for the North American supplier http://www.cicliesperia.it/contacts_en.asp. Somebody mentioned earlier that Ital-Exports in Quebec, Canada handles the US but you can get in touch with Cicli Esperia for the number I guess. Or contact Fondriest directly [email protected] +39 0426317511
> 
> Try and see if these guys will ship to you...http://www.ciclispano.com/PagTelaiFon.html


thanks for the info, ive contacted Fondriest a couple of times, but until now no response, by the way, i have heard that they are not good on service ? and some dealers say they dont honor warranties to customer which makes them decide to stop the dealership?
what about their bike frame, are they good?
im looking for an exotic Italian bike frame, what do you recommend and not so expensive one. thanks


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

raymondlim said:


> thanks for the info, ive contacted Fondriest a couple of times, but until now no response, by the way, i have heard that they are not good on service ? and some dealers say they dont honor warranties to customer which makes them decide to stop the dealership?
> what about their bike frame, are they good?
> im looking for an exotic Italian bike frame, what do you recommend and not so expensive one. thanks


I am a Fondriest fan, so my opinion is a bit biased. As well, there are many factors involved when looking for a frame (your body weight/build, ride style/purpose, budget, where you live for availability/service, etc) that you have not made known and this is not the forum to do so. Click on my user name and send me a message or email and I'll try and help you out as much as I can.


----------



## roadracer99 (Sep 13, 2008)

master2129 said:


> I will start with the frame/fork/headset prices in EURO:
> 
> 
> TF1 = 1575
> ...


the price of TF1 / TF2 / RP3 are correct or not correct?  
who can i buy the fondriest frame in germany? austria?

lg


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

roadracer99 said:


> the price of TF1 / TF2 / RP3 are correct or not correct?
> who can i buy the fondriest frame in germany? austria?
> 
> lg




you realize you replied to a post that's almost a year old, don't you?


----------



## roadracer99 (Sep 13, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> you realize you replied to a post that's almost a year old, don't you?


hey, 

who can i buy the fondriest frames  In Austria? In Germany? From Italy never respond my emails..... (sorry my english is not good)


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i know its not europe, but try racycles http://www.racycles.com/Fondriest-tp2-571.html


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

jhamlin38 said:


> i know its not europe, but try racycles http://www.racycles.com/Fondriest-tp2-571.html


R&A Cycles will ship to Europe as well...


----------



## dudley samuels (Jun 25, 2008)

You can get Fondriest from Luciano Cycles (02072284279) they are the UK importers and sell direct to the public only and prices will be excellent


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

terry b said:


> I like the top two, based mainly on the paint scheme.
> 
> But you know - CF frames are really starting to look a lot alike. That rainbow curvy top tube is the culprit. Yes, they all have little design details - integrated seatposts, bigger head tubes, flanges and flares - but from 20 yards it would be tough to pick one from another.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keith (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Fondriest TF1 Top Carbon (Griffe) 04*

I am selling via Road Bike Review my Fondriest TF1 Top Carbon (Griffe) 04 (shameless plug I know)... in the process of buying a new machine.

Thanks


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think that Fondriest makes some good stuff, but "take back the market share?" Good luck. He must not know the economy over here. 
I think the "boutique brands" are going to have to make some serious pricing decisions to stay afloat as it eventually will start affecting them....at least here in the states.


----------

